# Spanish Octopus in red wine.



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

This is not smoked but does have chorizo.Its part of the wino's section as well.

Take one large O'pus ,red pepper,4 cloves of garlic,2x chorizo ,onion,chilli,bay leaf,smoked paprika,red wine.Tomato paste 2 x tabs.













IMG_0546.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013






This guy was 1.5 kg.













IMG_0548.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013


















IMG_0551.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013


















IMG_0553.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013






Will get back to you in an hour with method rushing my fast self off to gym. Its in a low oven in a cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Back.This has had an hour & 20 in a low oven.













IMG_0554.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013






Bad photo but great taste. Sometimes I add black olives but not tonight. I am out of rice! Son of a rice farmer to boot
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not going out now.I will sub something ,sweet potato most likely.













IMG_0556.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013






Better shot.


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Method. I fry 2 chopped chorizo in EVO  then remove it . Cut O in bigger bits fry in the pan drippings .Seperate pan chopped bell pepper,onion,garlic, EVO ,CBP. When that has softened ,splash of red wine to deglaze. Then combine everything in the one Dutch oven,healthy big slug of box red wine. Add bay leaf, 2 fat tabs tomato paste give it good stir ,chilli to taste.I had a little container of chilli paste that came with Lebanese take away ,waste not want not.
Then it was in the oven & I went to the gym.
I went out & bought everything,forgot rice, couldn't find a Spanish red Iwas happy with ,so I bought a home grown wine from Barossa Valley , Schild Estate . Grenache, Mouvedre & Shiraz.,with the bigger component old bush vine Grenache .Very Spanish ,saw lots of it in the border country of Southern France. Great summer drinking .


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry forgot when everything goes into one pot a healthy belt of smoked paprika ,maybe a fat teaspoon..


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Plated ,dark & brooding in colour but very tasty.Got that smokey taste from the paprika ,little kick from the chilli,that porky fatty mouth feel from the chorizo. 













IMG_0557.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013


















IMG_0559.jpg



__ moikel
__ Nov 27, 2013






Thanks for looking.


----------



## stanjk (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice job on the O  Moikel; one of my favorites. The Chorizo must have put that over the top, have to remember that next time. Cheers!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Fantastic!!! We're only 14 hours apart right? What time should I be over??? Beautifully done!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Fantastic!!! We're only 14 hours apart right? What time should I be over??? Beautifully done!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


Glad you liked it. I think the precious O'pus I cooked in the Normandy style were a better critter.They were from Tasmania,cold water,tighter skin.This guy was local. 

Now that we are almost into summer,today tipped to be 37c ,I will char grill some fisherman's style soon.


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn glasses, previous not precious .


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Well EACH version sounds fantastic!!!

As you can see via my signature (and post from last Thursday) octopus is on the menu throughout many a week.

But YOURS, looks like it even smells fantastic too!

That really looks spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And we're 14 hours time zone wise (apart) and about 22 hours via a flight, and so I'll just start salivating now...SMILES...but really, your food just looks sensational!!!!

Cheers to that and to today!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2013)

I have to admit, octopus looks terrible to me. Tastes great but looks terrible. I suspect yours is wonderful with both methods.

Disco


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have to admit, octopus looks terrible to me. Tastes great but looks terrible. I suspect yours is wonderful with both methods.
> 
> Disco


Yes they arent cute & cuddly ,just tasty. Except the blue ringed Octopus, very tropical looking ,electric blue rings when pissed off which is just before it bites you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.You then die within maybe 20 to 30 minutes unless they get the anti venom into you pronto."

Only the size of your palm,inshore rock pool type.Signs up at the beaches everywhere warning people about them.So pretty people think" that will look good in my fish tank " if it stings you you have a whole lot more to worry about in a frighteningly short period of time. Dont know what they taste like


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Correction ,there is no anti venom, one O'pus has enough poison to kill 26 adult humans.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh man Mic you're making me jealous!!! I have to get back to the islands soon so I can have a good supply of Octopi! I'll take a big 
plate if what you cooked up, extra tentacles please!!!!!


----------



## moikel (Nov 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh man Mic you're making me jealous!!! I have to get back to the islands soon so I can have a good supply of Octopi! I'll take a big
> plate if what you cooked up, extra tentacles please!!!!!


Glad you liked it. Its a great thing very little waste easy to clean,dense ,white flesh,takes flavours well.

I think over summer I might experiment with a hybrid salad.Boil,drain,cool, then chargrill it & put a dressing over it.Lots of lemon,garlic,parsley ,chilli .EVO. I need a dish or 2 to take to friends houses over the Xmas period. 

Lot of cold seafood dishes eaten here for Xmas ,bit hard to have the big roast bird when its 37 to 41c.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 27, 2013)

Once again, If I were to stay at a SMF members house for a weekend, it'd be yours! I love trying new things and you're living it up where you're at. Love your threads, keep em coming!


----------



## moikel (Nov 28, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Once again, If I were to stay at a SMF members house for a weekend, it'd be yours! I love trying new things and you're living it up where you're at. Love your threads, keep em coming!


Glad you liked it.It being summer next week I will be cooking accordingly so my threads will be more about lighter style things with hopefully lots of seafood.Until what passes for winter down here arrives again.

I might do a few Thai salads with chargrilled kangaroo as the meat,lots of fresh herbs,watercress,lime juice,raw peanuts & bits sort of a "larb" in Thai.(I THINK
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Well I'm indeed looking forward to your continued posts and plates of fantastic food! We share an adoration for octopus and kangaroo as it is, and I am sure I'd love the rest!!!

Cheers to today!!! (It's a frogs' legs day over here - delicious)! - Leah


----------

